# I Went to the Art Museum Today, and This is What I Saw...



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 30, 2012)

.






A









B









C









D









E









F








G









H









I








J








K








L









M








N








O








P









.​


----------



## Heitz (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm. I'd say you were either at some strange modern art museum, or you got locked in the bathroom there with your camera.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I've died and gone to abstract heaven. The THIRD SHOT is absolutely fantastic bitter....serious business by my standards


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## mishele (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of "K"!! Excellent set of abstracts!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

L and N :mrgreen:


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2012)

J absolutely rocks and G, K, & O are close behind.
Only one thing that's a little disappointing about these: you didn't make it all the way through the alphabet.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Only one thing that's a little disappointing about these: you didn't make it all the way through the alphabet.


The museum closed and we got kicked out. 

I had great fun today. I'll have to go back and look at the art another day.

I did have to argue with security several times, when they told me "No Photography", and I would explain what I was doing, and show them, and they'd let me continue. It was odd that some guards didn't stop me, and some did. Turns out some collections forbid photography, and others didn't. I had to have a guard explain this to me because I was confused. Signage about this wasn't clear.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cool stuff, Bitter! A couple I really like... the others, I don't see the appeal! But we have discussed that before, lol!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, charlieG, that's expected.  I am curious, from our past discussions, which two speak to you, and which two do you wonder why I posted?  LOL


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2012)

I would love to read the discussion between you guys about abstract art!! Was it in a thread or did you guys PM each other?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 1, 2012)

I think it was in the Abstract/Minimalist themed thread, then maybe some on the side.


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2012)

^^^ Thanks, I'll try to look around and find it.


----------



## KenC (Oct 1, 2012)

So I guess it's true: art is where you find it.  Too many to look through here at work, but I see some good stuff in there that I'll look at later.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 1, 2012)

It started at the bottom of page 4, and into page 5 (30 posts/page), but appears that it was also going in another thread as well.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 1, 2012)

Loving G & H.  And N.  Good Lord, I'm gonna be a while soaking these in.  Hope my boss isn't expecting much out of me for the next hour or two.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .N
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nominated for Photo of the Month


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah, charlieG, that's expected.  I am curious, from our past discussions, which two speak to you, and which two do you wonder why I posted?  LOL



N is my favorite.. I really like that one! I like H, J, and K! M and O  are cool also! Some of the others are ok.. but if hung, wouldn't get  more than a glance from me. C, E, and F... I just don't care for, since  you ask. lol!


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> The museum closed and we got kicked out.
> 
> I had great fun today. I'll have to go back and look at the art another day.
> 
> I did have to argue with security several times, when they told me "No Photography", and I would explain what I was doing, and show them, and they'd let me continue. It was odd that some guards didn't stop me, and some did. Turns out some collections forbid photography, and others didn't. I had to have a guard explain this to me because I was confused. Signage about this wasn't clear.



I've had trouble with that at the Cincinnati Art Museum. Same deal, some guards stop me and some don't say a word. At least I have some idea why now.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice post, Bitter! Always a treat to see your photos of lines, shapes, textures, colors, masses, hues, and so on. This post is like a home run derby! Just one after another, over the fence!


----------



## Designer (Oct 1, 2012)

Bitter; I like them all except B.


----------



## nmoody (Oct 1, 2012)

Awww nobody has mentioned my fav yet which is P. Very well done Bitter =)


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 1, 2012)

Designer said:
			
		

> Bitter; I like them all except B.



Lol...for some reason


----------



## invisible (Oct 1, 2012)

J, K, L, N, P. Good stuff.


----------



## KenC (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd have to pick G, H and O for their simplicity.  They really have only line and tone, with no details.  There are a lot of good ones in there, but for me these three stand out.


----------



## CelticWolf1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Hmm. I'd say you were either at some strange modern art museum, or you got locked in the bathroom there with your camera.


 LOL!!


----------



## CelticWolf1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like H.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 10, 2012)

:blushing: Thanks for the nomination, Bent. It's always great to see love of abstracts nominating them for PotM. :thumbup:

I love seeing which images people gravitate to. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 12, 2012)

AGHKO -- favorites!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 12, 2012)

Too funny.

G was my FAVORITE.  Loved it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely a solid set. Well done.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2012)

a and p. I think I died a little when I saw those.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 13, 2012)

Man, I really get tired of C&C'ing these casual, record, snapshots 

Ok...
 What I didn't like:  A,B, C, D & I
What was just ok: E,F & J
What I did like: G, H, K, L, M, N, O, P

BTW, too hard to pick a favorite. The "like" pile is over the top and I normally don't even like this stuff. 

Ok "N" for the win


----------



## HughGuessWho (Oct 13, 2012)

A through O are amazing. Can't really pick a favorite. P doesn't really do much for me.
Amazing stuff Bitter, as always. What an eye you have.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd like to elaborate.

a:
It's hard to explain, but it just feels right. The depth created by the shadow on the roof (?) is lovely. Abstracts tend to seem two dimensional, but this has a clear depth. The colours work lovely together, and the fact that there are no vertical lines is works well. This very nicely illustrates something that I've been thinking about when drawing: When wanting to draw defined edges, don't draw lines, but draw differences in tones. I love it!

p:
As a, this one also has a sense of depth. If those diagonal bricks weren't present, it would just be a flat surface, but it appears that the bricks on the right are closer to us than those on the left. I love it. Those diagonal bricks truly make this shot. I love how dirty this pic seems, almost as if it's been underexposed by 4 stops and then brought up in ACR. The weak, vertical lines that appear in a pattern across the frame breaks the horizontal ones nicely, and livens up the composition, as opposed to only the horizontal ones.

Two perfect shots, imo.


----------



## Frequency (Oct 13, 2012)

I like them all except C; I am not sure how many among us would have noticed these if we were to visit the same place.They don't present themselves  unto you; you have to seek and find them :thumbsup:

In C, i found the transparent material betrays the solidity of the whole series


----------

